
The Cognitive Style of Unix - adambyrtek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/3339907908/the-cognitive-style-of-unix
======
jaylevitt
In case you find the graphs as confusing as I did:

In the first graph (predicted results), the dotted line is "internalized"
(command line), the solid line is "externalized" (GUI), and the Y axis is
"higher is better".

In the second graph (actual results), the _solid_ line is "internalized"
(command line), the dotted line is "externalized" (GUI), and the Y axis is
"lower is better".

Kinda funny in an article about cognition.

